# correct plugs for 389



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe the old manual on the 64 GTO says use AC delco R45S spark plugs. NAPA has a book suggesting R43S. Which do you use/recommend?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

R44's or R45's. The 43 is too cold for normal driving conditions.


----------

